# 40k Flash Game



## Jezlad

I just noticed this on the Vassal40k site and thought I'd post it up.

It's the early version of a 40k flash game set on a space hulk called DERELICT!



> A derelict alien vessel has been detected on the edge of the system. It must be destroyed before it reaches an inhabited world. You are part of a special demolition squad sent to board and destroy it.


Check it out.

http://www.kongregate.com/games/SteelGiant/derelict


----------



## bon_jovi

This game is suprisingly adictive! Either that or simple things please simple minds ect ect.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock

it's a lil bit alien syndrome-y


----------



## Trevor Drake

fun game, although it seems no matter what you do, you will die in the end lol


----------



## fatboy955

good find jez


----------



## KarlFranz40k

hehe, this is quality shit, had me playing a good 19 minutes before I catch on how crap it is. Thats the mark of good flash game, u play it for ages even though its rubbish.


----------



## inqusitor_me

i must say it was really fun


----------



## Duci

yay i won yay

you teleprot out and they destroy it after a while


----------



## Red Corsairs

It's alright, good for a flash game but I was crap at it so meh


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

even with the ability to teleport in my ammo (t) I ran out of ammo alot which sucked


----------



## JokerGod

Very repatative... I don't know what is worse, the fact that you do nothing but stand there shooting the hole time or the fact that I played it to the end...

Edit~And how did you people run out of ammo  I never dropped below 3 clips.


----------



## squeek

Jezlad said:


> It's the early version of a 40k flash game set on a space hulk called DERELICT!


Not bad considering it is just an early version, I would imagine they plan to have more than just standing and shooting? The movement was a little clunky at times for me though that might have been the connection. Looking forward to seeing what they do with it.


----------



## xiawujing

Fun, but the ammo teleportation was very awkward. When I have about 10 genestealers between me and that next box of ammo... yeah... not so much.


----------



## gwmaniac

Hehe, nice game, obviously better than GW's flash game they had a while ago. I remember that game, just shooting silhouettes of nids popping up.


----------



## Usaal

you can teleport in Ammo? that would have made much more intersting


----------



## jasonfly

fun game, a bit too easy though


----------



## Dies Irae

fun games, quitte easy when you understand that you can teleport ammo with T, but do not try to kill nids with the power fist, you will get killed in seconds


----------



## Stella Cadente

very easy game, impossible to run out of ammo, power fist kills the nids so I don't get how you get killed in seconds, just use it to save ammo and pick off the odd 1 that gets through or is away from the large groups, free play is a little harder as they seem to move a little faster, but still easy, quit after 7 minutes just cus I got so damn bored


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

just when I was completely off flash games, Jez drags me back to Kongregate...
fun game, there are better defence games out there, but still fun.

51039 Kg of dead nids in mission mode, beat that!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

read the instruction before you play, makes it a bit easier.


----------



## JokerGod

Death 0F Angels said:


> read the instruction before you play, makes it a bit easier.


Instructions? What man reads instructions?


----------



## Stella Cadente

Death 0F Angels said:


> read the instruction before you play, makes it a bit easier.


than what?, breathing?


----------



## thomas2

It's fairly fun, but simple and REALLY REALLY repetitive. If more could be added- like different parts of the ship, different enemy types, perhaps other weapons it could be a bit better. At the moment- well I doubt I'll bother completing it again.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Stella Cadente said:


> than what?, breathing?


how bout posting more useless nonsense?


----------

